# Always on boost/low drive pedal



## 2204Stuff

First post...... 
I've now gone through (20) pedals looking for an always on that will also stack well with other drives......... using Marshall type amps.
some of what I've gone through, Kingsley Page V2, Saturn VI, ClinchFX EP+ custom, Vertex SS SRV.

I really like the Jack Orman’s MOSFET boost, original version, though it sounds thin in the G, B & E strings.
Wanting something harmonically rich, even or a slight mid hump, clean, that when I dig in surrenders a low drive growl, nothing modern sounding.

Drives I currently have on my board
Landgraff OD clone, BB/POT derivative, Mythical Overdrive VS, Xotic SL & Tonebender MkII pro.

suggest a build?


----------



## Elktronics

I really like the mostortion for this. I use it as a preamp essentially. I leave the volume very low, and have the gain up just Higher than I’d like for cleans, so I can roll my volume back just a little to give me my clean sound. Then I can roll the volume up the rest of the way to get a boost.


----------



## 2204Stuff

How would that pedal work with the volume increased and the dirt rolled back?
I rarely use the volume knob, all the dynamics are in my picking hand.
Pedals I normally set 6 to 8db above unity so I’m pushing the front of the amp.


----------



## Elktronics

Should work well. It’s got a three band eq to sculpt your tone


----------



## 2204Stuff

Are you speaking of the build from this site?
mostortion/Oxide distortion


----------



## mnemonic

I always use a boost of some sort, but the one consistent always-on for me (for gain tones at least!) is a GE7 eq at the beginning of the chain just to cut some lows and boost some mids. Not extreme, but enough to make the unboosted sound a bit clearer and tighter, and the boosted sound (with a tubescreamer or similar) sound devastating. I also modded the GE7 by replacing the op amps with NE5532 so it is quieter.

I think an eq up front is very useful and more flexible than most other options.


----------



## 2204Stuff

I’ve done a few of the boss EQs/modded, I currently use the ParaEQ.
What I am searching for is a step above, both the Kingsley page V2 and the Saturn VI gave me what I wanted, harmonically rich, they both had flaws that I did not care for and I couldn’t get past it.

Thanks, for all the input.


----------



## HamishR

What is it that the Kingsley Page and Saturn VI got wrong? I haven't tried the Saturn VI but have used a couple of the Kingsleys - excellent ODs but aimed more at a sound which isn't me. Probably a tiny bit more compressed than I like. For a tube OD the Badcat Two-tone is the best I have heard. It's basically a Vox AC30 preamp in a box but not as compressed or boxy as that might suggest. It can get very compressed and dirty if you want but I love it with all the controls around 9.00-10.00. Fat, clear, not thin!

All my other fave pedals are modified from stock so I can't really suggest anything that you can easily get hold of.  Depending on how much dirt you want I could probably recommend trying some of the Rockett and Friedman stuff. The Friedmans are too gainy for me but are very good and may be what you are chasing. I like some of the Rocketts like a Caliber 45 - you can build a Caliber 45 on an Animal/Mammal PCB.

FWIW the Timmy was built specifically to make a Strat sound good through a Marshall so the Tommy here is worth a try. Also very good here would the Guardian, the XB-MB Preamp and hopefully the Malachite - that's my next build!

My favourite OD at the moment is a modded BJF Model G style pedal. It might suit you but you'd have to enjoy building something on Vero.


----------



## Barry

HamishR said:


> What is it that the Kingsley Page and Saturn VI got wrong? I haven't tried the Saturn VI but have used a couple of the Kingsleys - excellent ODs but aimed more at a sound which isn't me. Probably a tiny bit more compressed than I like. For a tube OD the Badcat Two-tone is the best I have heard. It's basically a Vox AC30 preamp in a box but not as compressed or boxy as that might suggest. It can get very compressed and dirty if you want but I love it with all the controls around 9.00-10.00. Fat, clear, not thin!
> 
> All my other fave pedals are modified from stock so I can't really suggest anything that you can easily get hold of.  Depending on how much dirt you want I could probably recommend trying some of the Rockett and Friedman stuff. The Friedmans are too gainy for me but are very good and may be what you are chasing. I like some of the Rocketts like a Caliber 45 - you can build a Caliber 45 on an Animal/Mammal PCB.
> 
> FWIW the Timmy was built specifically to make a Strat sound good through a Marshall so the Tommy here is worth a try. Also very good here would the Guardian, the XB-MB Preamp and hopefully the Malachite - that's my next build!
> 
> My favourite OD at the moment is a modded BJF Model G style pedal. It might suit you but you'd have to enjoy building something on Vero.


I'm a fan of the BadCat Two-tone as well


----------



## daeg

For this type of thing I strongly prefer Jfet Overdrives. I steer away from Marshall tones, but if I were in your shoes I'd be trying out a Catalinbread DLS.

https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/covert/


----------



## 2204Stuff

KPv2 ~ string clarity/compression, drive tone only 15%, and did not want a tube on my pedalboard (in the past, nightmare type gigs).
Saturn VI, drive tone/30%, a little to modern sounding, not as thick/fat in the G, B and E string as the Page.
*both pedals did not stack as well as others with a couple of the drives.

most pedals I've built are on vero, even did a 5F2a on one, I had to look up vero/lol, always referred to as PC board.

Using the B & N PU clean-ish, very soft picking, the Big E/.046 sounds bell like ~ piano big, this is what I'm after, no amp will get what I'm describing, this requires something slightly pushing the FOA, disclaimer, never tried a Dumble, so it may be possible.

***If I had something that was 40% page and 60% Jack Orman’s MOSFET boost, so the G, B and E string did not sound thin, this is what would work.

*again, looking for that always on, harmonically rich, clean when picked softly and a "little" dirty when digging in.

*what is a little painful is the reality that I'll only be using this maybe 35% of the time, most of what I write is more two of the other drives stacked, heavier.

most designs, that have a harmonically rich tone, sacrifices the G, B and E strings, they become thinner sounding, this is what I loved about the Page, it's what I did not care for that required it to be dismissed.

*From 8am to 10pm I can play as loud as I want, so no BdRm volume issues.
*I know that when the band/gig comes into play, what I'm wanting will not matter, this is specifically for writing mood in the studio.
*I'm not looking for a MIAB, only a pedal that does well with Marshall type circuits.
*guitars are B&N PU's only and PAF's, a couple with singles in the neck, a couple P-90's/bridge, and one in drop C with a Dimarzio Titan.

what I've tried and what is (**)currently on my board;
Kingsley Page V2, ClinchFX EP+ custom, Saturn VI, Jack Orman’s MOSFET boost, **Empress paraEQ, J. Rockett Melody & the Dude, Simble OD,
Xotic EP boost "and" RC booster V2, Thumnus deluxe, **Landgraff OD clone, **BB/POT derivative, LP Amp 11, Keeley GC-2, 75’ MXR Dyna Comp,
MXR Micro plus, Vertex steel string SRV, Timmy, stratoblaster booster, **Mythical Overdrive VS

Thanks again,


----------



## mnemonic

For lower gain and clean stuff, just on top of the clean tone as an ‘enhancement’, I really like the boss FA1, my very first pedal I made was a BYOC kit of the FA1.

pretty simple but the eq is very flexible, and as the volume goes up it also adds a bit of drive in a very pleasing way. Simple circuit you could do in an afternoon on veroboard, probably just using spare parts. The BYOC kit did come with the original op amps though, not sure how much of a difference (if any) you’d hear using modern replacements. 

i think my tonal ballpark is likely a lot different from yours but it’s a thought at least.


----------



## 2204Stuff

embarrassed to say, the mostortion and now the boss FA-1, I've never known about.

the FA-1 looks like it may work, do you know of a location that is best for searching this one out?
it looks like there are many places that have dug into this circuit, I'd like to keep it as close to the original, unless someone has really improved it.

Thanks!


----------



## lcipher3

2204Stuff said:


> embarrassed to say, the mostortion and now the boss FA-1, I've never known about.
> 
> the FA-1 looks like it may work, do you know of a location that is best for searching this one out?
> it looks like there are many places that have dug into this circuit, I'd like to keep it as close to the original, unless someone has really improved it.
> 
> Thanks!



since I dont see a pedalpcb version : https://aionelectronics.com/project/prism-boss-fa-1-fet-amp-pcb/


----------



## HamishR

It sounds like you are into similar sounds to me. I love the sound of the Badcat Two-tone, but I don't use it gigging any more for pretty much the reasons you describe. I once played an outdoor gig with a Matchless Dirtbox (similar to the Two-tone) and didn't realise power for the stage was coming from a generator. Power spikes fried the power transformer in the Dirtbox. Plus tubes needed changing from time to time.

If you're adventurous you could try building this, based on the BJF Model G.


----------



## 2204Stuff

wow
I also looked into the Hudson Broadcast, the Mostortion, Boss FA-1 and the Model G, all sound great and in the ballpark of what I'm looking for.
I may end up building all four, for now I'm going to start with the Model G, after all the clips and research it seems to be the closest to what I'm wanting, a very close 2nd was the FA-1, only concern was having to push the FOA a little harder to get the breakup wanted.

@HamishR ~ did you build this one or do you have the real? just want to know/heads up if I need to fix anything with the layout, or if it's good to go?

Thanks again, for all the input.


----------



## HamishR

Hey 2204 (BTW I LOVE the Marshall 2204 circuit and have built a few!)  I just built this particular layout today so yes it definitely works.

With Chuck's help I have been working on the Model G and this is a modified version of it. I have used an original and it is a killer pedal, but hey, we like to tweak, don't we? Things I didn't like about the original (but you may like): LED clipping diodes. I replaced the two red LEDs with my favourite 1N4001/1N4148 combo as you see above. To be more faithful the the original replace them with red LEDs.  Also I prefer to have separate treble and bass controls and in this pedal it has really opened it up a lot. I find the 4-knob layout vastly more useful. I did tidy a few things up and the bass and treble controls work really well. I am using it with a tweed/Marshall hybrid kinda amp and a Les Paul, Es-335, Es-225 etc and it's very vocal, crunchy, punchy and clear. Not as screechy as some Marshalls can be and it excels at that low-gain thing where if you play gently it's clean, hit harder it barks kinda thing.

I like the Mostortion but it's possibly a little clinical through my amp - your experience may be completely different from mine.

Anyway, I love it (as you might tell) and would love to hear what other players thought of it. The layout above is good to go. Oh, if you want to be more faithful to the BJF design you can use 2N5952s as diodes where I have used diodes at K13 and K15. The sound great - possibly a hair clearer - but the 1N4001s sound pretty darn good too.


----------



## 2204Stuff

What Pots are you using? there are a few layouts on the model G and none are the same.
my main amp, though I should call it a 2204-ish circuit.
what iron are you using on yours?


----------



## 2204Stuff

disregard............ brain.......... use what is on the png file! ~ just noticed


----------



## HamishR

I've used Heyboer, Marstran and Mercury Magnetics for 2204s. I think the Marstrans were made by Heyboer and they sounded amazing - for a plexi they sounded the most "authentic", and worked well in the 2204 as well. My current main amp is pictured in the amps thread. It's a tweed Super/Bandmaster/Pro style amp built as a 1x12, uses MM iron (fatstack power transformer) and runs KT77 power tubers - they sound like EL34s I guess. It's a classic tweed sound but with way firmer low end and an almost Marshall sound - maybe a bit richer in the midrange. It's a punchy sound which fills a stage.    Compact but sounds huge.


----------



## 2204Stuff

That amp sounds very interesting, SS or tube rectifier? what speaker are you using?
I've been wanting to replace the OT with a MM in the 2204, it's a Classic tone.
I am extreme when it comes to tone, do you think it'd be worth the extra$$?
I mostly use Heyboer.

Thanks again, very much appreciate your time and input.


----------



## HamishR

I have a GZ34 in my tweed because the voltage is too high if I use a SS rectifier. The main reason I use MM trannies is that they make things nobody else does, like the Fatstack transformers and various impedance O/Ts for  different speakers and tubes. For example there is no way I could run KT77s in my tweed with a standard power transformer. I love the Fatstack P/Ts because they (a) let the low end sing with less fartiness and mud, and (b) I can use EL34s and KT77s in a 6L6 circuit without worrying about overheating from excess filament current draw.

But I don't think they necessarily sound better per se.  They are beautifully built and finished but that doesn't really matter once you put them in a cab. For Marshalls I have had fantastic results with Metroamp and Marstran transformers which I _think_ are made by Heyboer to their specs. Metroamp stuff is great and still available from Valvestorm.com.


----------



## 2204Stuff

pending............. next week, waiting on the enclosure, the IC and a 39k, had it in a 1/2watt.

viewed the amp pic, nice!


----------



## HamishR

I'll be very keen to hear what you think. The Model G is a great OD, but my version is crisper and  usable - for me. There is a lot you can experiment with in diodes selection too.  These suit me, you may prefer LED, etc.


----------



## 2204Stuff

So it works in bypass and the LED light comes on.
I have no voltages at the transistor so tomorrow I will begin to see what I did not connect properly.


----------



## 2204Stuff

Finished!
*HamishR* ~ Thank you!

I prefer it at 18v, currently very pleased with the tone, settings are/pictured, going to try it at the beginning of the chain, after the TB MkII pro/fuzz.
I like a very raw, opened, amp like "non" synthetic sounding pedal, and for what I want this for, not changing the voicing of the amp dramatically, obviously nothing is Transparent!!!* This pedal does that in all areas, well done on the alteration.

I'm a little overboard, so when I'm soldering, I'll do one leg at a time, install 3 to 5 items and come back to the 2nd leg, so one of the R's legs was pushed back out, and not soldered, now fixed.

I also forgot about the "C" Treble pot, and was like, man I cannot dial out that treble............lol


----------



## HamishR

Wow - somebody as anal as me where it comes to neatness.  Nice work!  Really happy you went through with it and made it as well as you have. Yes it's not "transparent" but that's the point I guess.


----------



## Gordo

Damn fine looking pedal too. Those color choices are perfect.


----------



## 2204Stuff

Thank you, thank you,
The LED is a little unique as well, I have a bright blue LED and when standing over it it emulates a violet color, normally orange and blue will make brown.

spent more time with it today, this pedal stacks excellent with all my drives and does not matter if it’s in the front or at the end of the drives.


----------



## HamishR

There is a simpler design that I like a lot and was my staple before I found the G. Rockett make a series of nearly identical pedals - The Blue Note, Majestic, Caliber 45 and Animal and I quite like 'em all, with my faves being the 45 and the Majestic.  I was playing y 335 through the G today and thought I should compare it with the Majestic - mainly because it was handy. I would almost say that with the 335 I liked the Majestic more, but with the Les Paul and the Gretsch it's the G.  So if you're up for another build you can make the Mammal here at PCB or if you want here is a Vero layout for the Majestic:





For such a simple circuit it's a great sound. It may even be a bit more "transparent" than the G too.   And 1N4148s work just fine in place of the Ge diodes too.


----------



## mywmyw

ive found that the timmy seems to play well with any amp, and stacks into all my other pedals with no weirdness. a great od/booster.


----------



## 2204Stuff

do you think it would fall into the Bluesbreaker/Prince of Tone area?, I built it using a 4558"P" in that one.
I may take a shot at that in the future. I have pending, a JO amz mini booster, Dung Beetle & Informant.

@mywmyw, I'm not a big fan of the Timmy, it is a very good pedal, just did not work for me.

Thanks, for the replies and your time!


----------



## untamedfrontier

Have you considered that your pickups/guitar wiring might be what needs to be swapped? Might be that going to a different style SC/HB/P90 might get you where you want to be tonally

I know depending on what guitar i'm using dictates which pedal & amp sounds best with it, but I fully endorse trying as many pedals as possible too


----------



## 2204Stuff

Thank you, UTF
yes, I have done extensive testing in, PU's ~ height of PU's/magnets ~ etc., also speakers (14) in the last 2½yrs, cab design, type of wood, ported/closed back/open back.
my personality can be a little intense ~ ****this is just a reply, nothing more!


----------



## HamishR

The Timmy is an interesting pedal. It has so many admirers - including almost all of my guitar-playing friends! I like the Timmy and think that the newer version (Timmy III) is a better pedal than the original as it is a more focused sound. My main complaint is that for me it's a bit wishy-washy and doesn't have much character, which is presumably what so many guys like about it! Whatever gear I have used it with it has been a bit too loose on the low end so subject to a bit of flabbiness on the bass strings. The mids have little character or personality and personality is what I want from an overdrive - your needs may be different.

To me the Majestic is clearly a simplified Timmy and some say poorly designed - I don't know enough to judge that although I am learning about these things. To me the important aspect is that it sounds really good which is kinda the point, isn't it?   I like the Majestic because it has the bits of a Timmy that I like - the clarity and and control - but has a better defined low end and a hint more aggression in the mids. It has a bit more colour which suits my Gretsch and my Gibsons.

Then you get to the G which is nothing like either and a much more complex sound. It may not suit everyone as it is a more specific sound but it really suits me. It does the clean-to-dirty thing exceptionally well, has a beautifully clear, tight low end with my gear, a good amount of bite and bags of midrange character. Where a drive like the Zendrive just slathers on huge gobs of midrange to make your guitar chirp the G has a more distinctive sound. Loads of mids but more colour in there.

None of these pedals is better or worse. It's just what suits the player and the sound you have in your head. I like all of 'em. This is a great hobby.


----------



## HamishR

Oh, BTW - here is a modified layout of the Majestic after talking with Chuck about some of the shortcomings. I haven't built it yet but will shortly.





(Built this and swapped B10K treble pot to C10K)


----------



## 2204Stuff

yeah, that looks like it may need to be built and added to my secondary pedalboard


----------



## HamishR

I built the second version (Chuck's mods) today and I think I will change the B10K treble pot to a C10K. I'll update the layout above.


----------



## 2204Stuff

how does the updated build sound? I ordered the parts last night and they did not have the C25k.
A C50k will be fine? or do I need to run a 50k/R across 1 & 3?

Thanks,


----------



## HamishR

Running a 50K across 1 + 3 of a C50 will do the trick - strangely enough that's what Rockett did with the early Animal pedals when they couldn't get C25K pots either! C50 on its own might be fine too.

In my updated build the C10 for Treble worked perfectly. I've built so many ODs in the past year I had forgotten just how good these Rockett circuits are. The Majestic isn't as complex a sound as the G but is still very usable and a good one to have in addition to the G. And I'm sure you know that if the 100K gain pot doesn't get dirty enough for you try a higher value - 250k, 500k and 1M are all fine to get more dirt.

And FWIW it looks like Stompboxparts.com have C25K pots. I got mine from Mouser.


----------



## mjh36

HamishR said:


> Oh, BTW - here is a modified layout of the Majestic after talking with Chuck about some of the shortcomings. I haven't built it yet but will shortly.
> 
> View attachment 6657
> 
> (Built this and swapped B10K treble pot to C10K)


Hey I was browsing and this pedal or something like it looks awesome. As well as that G pedal. I haven't built a vero board, but i have a couple laying around. Few questions:

I know cuts and links, but what does the blue circle signify? Is that what a double link is?

I've only done Pedalpcb builds with the board mounted pots, so what's a good way to support this pcb in the enclosure?


----------



## twebb6778

Blue is a double link. It means both of those links meet there.


----------



## 2204Stuff

Finished this today, nice tone, used the standard layout just added a 250k/gain.
to me it is close to my BB/POT derivative, the Maj/sounds a little more old Marshall (love that!), a little less lows and a little more raw and a "very little" less open sounding to the BB/POT.
Definitely a keeper! ~ currently deciding if it is going on the main and moving the BB/POT or to the 2nd board.

missing a knob, my last order was supposed to have (4) and only showed up with (3), is currently being fixed/shipped.


----------



## twebb6778

Looks awesome, nice work on the grille cloth too!


----------



## 2204Stuff

Thanks,
I also used a 4558P, not the D, I will be out of town so when I return Thursday I will experiment/dig into the pedal a little more


----------



## ch ra

This may not be the most exciting answer, but try the Joyo AC Tone pedal. You can get it used for less than $30. It's a sansamp clone of some sort (liverpool?) and it is designed to simulate an AC30. I don't know if it does that, but it does pretty much what you described. It's great for stacking into an amp, but you can also run it as a DI because it has a cab sim. Running my benson preamp clone (or any of my dirt pedals) into it sounds sweet, and it really drives my marshall clone into. wonderful place.


----------



## 2204Stuff

Thx


----------



## JoshR77

mnemonic said:


> For lower gain and clean stuff, just on top of the clean tone as an ‘enhancement’, I really like the boss FA1, my very first pedal I made was a BYOC kit of the FA1.
> 
> pretty simple but the eq is very flexible, and as the volume goes up it also adds a bit of drive in a very pleasing way. Simple circuit you could do in an afternoon on veroboard, probably just using spare parts. The BYOC kit did come with the original op amps though, not sure how much of a difference (if any) you’d hear using modern replacements.
> 
> i think my tonal ballpark is likely a lot different from yours but it’s a thought at least.


FA1 is my must, really like this one too.


----------



## 2204Stuff

I am very happy with the model G that I built, I have been wanting to build this one.
Thank you


----------



## giovanni

Super late to this, but have you tried a Bluesbreaker style pedal? Like the Morning Glory?


----------



## 2204Stuff

I have wanted to try that pedal.
I have a prince of tone/blues breaker derivative and very happy with that pedal, so I’ve not thought about adding any more as I currently have a boost, six drives and a fuzz pedal on my main board.
Thank you


----------

